# Loveland Feature Water Soluble 6-0-0... Purchase from???



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Loveland's Feature Water Soluble 6-0-0 is sold through Amazon but is not in stock. I saw a mention of an Ebay vendor but couldn't find a listing. Is there another online source? Buying "local", though an option, is *far*.

Thanks.

== Edit ==
Found https://www.epesthero.com/collections/vendors?q=Loveland%20Products


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> Loveland's Feature Water Soluble 6-0-0 is sold through Amazon but is not in stock. I saw a mention of an Ebay vendor but couldn't find a listing. Is there another online source? Buying "local", though an option, is *far*.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


They have been out of stock all week. Thanks for reminding me they were getting it back in stock today. I just ordered some. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> == Edit ==
> Found https://www.epesthero.com/collections/vendors?q=Loveland%20Products


That is where I got mine from. :thumbup:


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

They sell out frequently, but seem to restock within a few weeks. Probably a good idea to have at least a few months worth on hand. Thats what I did at the start of the season.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

How much do you need to put down? One bag per month per acre?


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Belgianbillie said:


> How much do you need to put down? One bag per month per acre?


+1


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

2 ounces per 1k sqft per the manufacture label. I weigh everything with a scale and then add to my big orange bucket to mix. I just ordered a bag from the "epesthero" link.

I have been using liquid cheleated Fe from fertilome but at the rates feature will be much cheaper. I paid 24.99 plus tax for the gallon and it doesn't cover all my 4500 sqft.

"Apply 1 pint per 500 sq. ft. Any convenient method of application may be used. If a quart hose-on sprayer is used, dilute 1 pint of ferti•lome® CHELATED LIQUID IRON with equal volume of water and apply with sufficient water to cover 500 sq. ft."

16oz per 1k sqft,

https://www.fertilome.com/ProductFiles/Chelated%20Liquid%20Iron-16oz%20PRS-10625.pdf


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

985arrowhead said:


> 2 ounces per 1k sqft per the manufacture label. I weigh everything with a scale and then add to my big orange bucket to mix. I just ordered a bag from the "epesthero" link.
> 
> I have been using liquid cheleated Fe from fertilome but at the rates feature will be much cheaper. I paid 24.99 plus tax for the gallon and it doesn't cover all my 4500 sqft.
> 
> ...


@g-man dropped some knowledge on me that the 2oz per 1000 is for cool season grass (fescue). He said Bermuda is more like 8oz per 1000.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

&#129327;&#129324;
Does not say "cool season" on the label!

Even at 2.5# for my lawn size still cheaper but I wish I would have know I would have orders the 15# special.....


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@985arrowhead MQ formula for FAS yields 0.8oz of Fe/ksqft. Using Feature you will need 8oz/ksqft to get the same results. But it all depends on how your grass is looking. A lower rate might work or a lower more frequently. I've been doing around 2oz/ksqft with my pgr frequency (~2weeks right now).


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I was warned back in December to stock up or they will be hard to find. So I did. Will stock up again in the winter, very high demand.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

985arrowhead said:


> 🤯🤬
> Does not say "cool season" on the label!
> 
> Even at 2.5# for my lawn size still cheaper but I wish I would have know I would have orders the 15# special.....


I haven't sprayed it yet. Can't get a damn break from the rain after work. I'm going to spray it light the first time since it's my first time spraying with FEature and with TeeJet nozzles. I'm thinking around 2-4oz per 1000 and see how the lawn reacts.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> > 🤯🤬
> ...


The label rate is 1-2oz per 1000. Just a FYI


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> > 🤯🤬
> ...


Careful going higher than label rate. It can turn your lawn black.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Austinite said:


> I was warned back in December to stock up or they will be hard to find. So I did. Will stock up again in the winter, very high demand.


I did the same thing this past Winter as it ran out of stock last year too thanks to TLF :lol:


----------



## jvilla (Mar 30, 2019)

How long after applying will i see a result? (Applied yesterday)


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

jvilla said:


> How long after applying will i see a result? (Applied yesterday)


I'm at 4 days and starting to see some darkening. I have Bermuda so I'm not sure about cool season grasses. I sprayed at about 5:30pm and we got rain at 10pm so I don't know if it was on the grass long enough to really take full effect.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> jvilla said:
> 
> 
> > How long after applying will i see a result? (Applied yesterday)
> ...


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Hmm... Epestheto website doesn't seem to work. Anyone know where to buy this?


----------



## Gaddis (Oct 18, 2018)

https://www.midwestarboristsupplies.com/product/main-event-dry-iron-3-lb-bag/

It looks like this product replaced FEature 6-0-0.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

TSGarp007 said:


> Hmm... Epestheto website doesn't seem to work. Anyone know where to buy this?


Epesthero went out of business, just FYI :thumbup:


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Thanks!!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

FEature is still made and sold. It is just not sold online by epest.


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

g-man said:


> FEature is still made and sold. It is just not sold online by epest.


Where can it be purchased?? I've thrown down two applications of Main Event, and it's nothing like feature!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

https://www.nutrienagsolutions.com/find-location

Call ahead.


----------



## onebadrubi (May 8, 2020)

Is this to be added in to the fertilizer routine just to add color or is it doing something more than that?


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Is 6 hours long enough for it to sit on the blades prior to it being washed off? Earliest I can spray will be about 6pm tomorrow and it's supposed to start raining around midnight.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

LoveMyLawn said:


> Is 6 hours long enough for it to sit on the blades prior to it being washed off? Earliest I can spray will be about 6pm tomorrow and it's supposed to start raining around midnight.


6 hours is enough time. Add a surfactant if you can to increase uptake.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks CC! I didn't know about the surfactant. Any particular one you recommend? Only place that might have one in stock around here is Tractor Supply.

I applied 2oz per K of Feature 2 weeks ago. I was really impressed with the result. Have a good line domination going on with the neighbor. Plan is to go 1oz per K every 2 weeks to maintain. Does that sound like a good plan?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

LoveMyLawn said:


> Thanks CC! I didn't know about the surfactant. Any particular one you recommend? Only place that might have one in stock around here is Tractor Supply.
> 
> I applied 2oz per K of Feature 2 weeks ago. I was really impressed with the result. Have a good line domination going on with the neighbor. Plan is to go 1oz per K every 2 weeks to maintain. Does that sound like a good plan?


I use Southern Ag's surfactant. Bought a gallon off of Amazon. It'a cheap, effective, and has very low use rates. It will cause the spray to coat the entire leaf rather than having tiny droplets on the grass. Increased surface area will give you increased uptake. It's so cheap per gallon that I use it with every spray.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

onebadrubi said:


> Is this to be added in to the fertilizer routine just to add color or is it doing something more than that?


Bump.

My soil test said I had high amounts of iron. Should I not try to periodically add more to make the color pop?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> onebadrubi said:
> 
> 
> > Is this to be added in to the fertilizer routine just to add color or is it doing something more than that?
> ...


Depending on what your pH is it may be all bound up and not available to the grass so adding some foliar iron should help with color.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@Mightyquinn it was 5.9 in September of last year. Waypoint said I should put down 63# Lime of which I have put down 20# so far.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Your soil pH shouldn't be preventing the grass from getting the iron but it may also be in what form the iron in the soil is. I don't think you will hurt anything by spraying some iron on your grass. It is something you will want to keep an eye on if you do decide to spray but you won't do any long term damage to the lawn if you do.


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

Can anyone point me to a store or link to purchase FEature? Thanks


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

DLav8r said:


> Can anyone point me to a store or link to purchase FEature? Thanks


https://i-want-feature.square.site/


----------

